# anyone breeding tanganyikans?



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

wondering if anyones breeding any tanganyikans, and what success they have had? i love buying off forum members.

for me:

i have a recently acquired a full grown group or xenotilipia melongenys "zambian" but dont expecting breeding till they settle in... dont wanna jinx it!

also breed birchardis like nothing, growning out a batch now. year old in October

have a whole bunch of other fish im attempting to breed, and a whole bunch of breeding groups growing out as

F-1 linmochromis, F-1 leleupi , F-1 tretocephalus, F-1 juli (forget what type) altolamprologus compriseps, gold ocellatus, and many more. hopefully ill have success! 

so what are you breeding??


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I have several broods of brichard's going at any one time as well. I am wondering about marlies down the road.

Hammer


----------

